# Open spot tomorrow for offshore out of surfside



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Got room for one going out with oilfield outkasts tomorrow morning at 7am. $100 for everything :cheers:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

well ****, they had to cancel, apparently the fork lift at freeport marina is broke down.


----------

